# HOPPOS BLADDER PUMPS



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

150 FOR THE just the BLADDER!

chrome tank is just for display and mocking up purposes only we put it in there for u to better understand the concept


----------



## Bitch-PeezyNutts (Nov 29, 2010)

so whats this use for??


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

A ART NOT TO START ANY FRICTION BECAUSE I THINK COMPETITION IS GOOD IT KEEPS COMPANIES ON THERE TOES, BUT WHAT'S THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN YOUR BLADDER PUMP AND OURS.


----------



## Bitch-PeezyNutts (Nov 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 4 2010, 02:25 PM~19237584
> *A ART NOT TO START ANY FRICTION BECAUSE I THINK COMPETITION IS GOOD IT KEEPS COMPANIES ON THERE TOES, BUT WHAT'S THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN YOUR BLADDER PUMP AND OURS.
> *


What the fuck is a Bladder pump? Dose it make your car hop faster or something? I just don't get it???????????????


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bitch-PeezyNutts_@Dec 4 2010, 02:34 PM~19237637
> *What the fuck is a Bladder pump? Dose it make your car hop faster or something? I just don't get it???????????????
> *


IT PUTS PRESSURE AGAINST THE BACK SIDE OF THE GEAR


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 4 2010, 02:25 PM~19237584
> *A ART NOT TO START ANY FRICTION BECAUSE I THINK COMPETITION IS GOOD IT KEEPS COMPANIES ON THERE TOES, BUT WHAT'S THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN YOUR BLADDER PUMP AND OURS.
> *



WHATS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN MY PISTON AND URS OR MY PUMPS AND URS BASICALLY THEY DO THE SAME THING ITS JUST WE MAKE OURS AND YOU MAKE URS...


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Is the thin guage chrome tank going to hold up to the pressure?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO909_@Dec 4 2010, 02:45 PM~19237712
> *WHATS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN MY PISTON AND URS OR MY PUMPS AND URS  BASICALLY THEY DO THE SAME THING ITS JUST WE MAKE OURS AND YOU MAKE URS...
> *



We don't sell pistons.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

When we had to use the thin tanks we would blow the tanks apart.Stick with the originator and stay ahead of the game and use a og DET TORO BLADDER PUMP.That all we use and proven to work.


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@Dec 4 2010, 06:59 PM~19238483
> *When we had to use the thin tanks we would blow the tanks apart.Stick with the originator and stay ahead of the game and use a og DET TORO BLADDER PUMP.That all we use and proven to work.
> *


make a tank out of pipe problem solved. i like the bladder design a little better than the piston design no orings to eventually replace. how long will a bladder last filled in a car how many cycles would you say it can handle before the rubber breaks down and eventually leaks


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Ive been using the same bladder in our single pump for the last 10 years and no problems do date.


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@Dec 4 2010, 07:34 PM~19238687
> *Ive been using the same bladder in our single pump for the last 10 years and no problems do date.
> *


i would say thats pretty reliable :cheesy:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Dec 4 2010, 07:23 PM~19238609
> *make a tank out of pipe problem solved. i like the bladder design a little better than the piston design no orings to eventually replace. how long will a bladder last filled in a car how many cycles would you say it can handle before the rubber breaks down and eventually leaks
> *


Technically you should use DOM tubing. Pipe is for carrying fluid or gas and is inferior in this application.

There is no way in hell I'd put 150psi in a bladder mounted in a standard tank like that. hno:


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

i would imagine a small section of pipe would be able to handle a max of 200 psi but dom would be the best choice :thumbsup:


----------



## Bitch-PeezyNutts (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Dec 4 2010, 08:09 PM~19238914
> *i would imagine a small section of pipe would be able to handle a max of 200 psi but dom would be the best choice :thumbsup:
> *


Well the other issue with pipe is it has a seam and isn't very smooth inside which could lead to bladder failure from rubbing against a rough edge.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO909_@Dec 4 2010, 11:28 AM~19236859
> *150 FOR THE BLADDER!
> 
> 
> ...


i might just try 1 :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO909+Dec 4 2010, 03:44 PM~19237700-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can make a power steering pump work in you shits :cheesy:


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 4 2010, 09:07 PM~19239275
> *Well the other issue with pipe is it has a seam and isn't very smooth inside which could lead to bladder failure from rubbing against a rough edge.
> *


didnt think of that good point


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 4 2010, 08:34 PM~19240082
> *You do like the jewish religion .....And convert then :biggrin*



Ron I have no ideal wtf you are talking about :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

if u noticed the post and the cation on the picture it shows 150 for the bladder 

the reason we put it in the tank so you guys could get a little better understanding on what it was. if i just took a pic of it some people would be like wtf is thaget what im say lol

so 150 for the bladder itself lol

and yeah ron lol thats what i meant lol


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO909_@Dec 5 2010, 01:06 AM~19241778
> * if u noticed the post and the cation on the picture it shows 150 for the bladder the reason we put it in the tank so you guys could get a little better understanding on what it was. if i just took a pic of it some people would be like wtf is thaget what im say lol so 150 for the bladder itself lol and yeah ron lol thats what i meant lol *


 are you going to post a pic of the final product, as far as kit's,pump,prices


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO909_@Dec 5 2010, 01:06 AM~19241778
> *if u noticed the post and the cation on the picture it shows 150 for the bladder
> 
> the reason we put it in the tank so you guys could get a little better understanding on what it was. if i just took a pic of it some people would be like wtf is thaget what im say lol
> ...


You have to remember though this is LIL so somebody is going to see that pic and the next thing you know they are in the garage with their homie saying "No man it's cool we can just put the bladder in your stock tank thats how Hoppos does it, I even seen a pic of it." :biggrin: 

You should have stated in the original post that the stamped tank in the pic is for mock up purposes only.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 4 2010, 07:34 PM~19240082
> *hows oil get in then!!!...Just Playin Art... Think you meant forces oil in the gear.
> You do like the jewish religion .....And convert then :biggrin:
> You can make a power steering pump work in you shits :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

do these need to be charged with nitrogen?


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

and we never said you had to run 200psi into this to make it work.


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

150 FOR THE just the BLADDER!

chrome tank is just for display and mocking up purposes only we put it in there for u to better understand the concept


----------



## berendsen (Dec 17, 2010)

seems to me if you put those accumulator bladders back in the accumulator bottle and then run it directly into the gears suction port you might get a better effect kinda like a pesco pump works ? just making an observation.


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

hopposonline.com 909 923 5553
11195 s central ave ontario ca 91762


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SLC UTAH


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

taking all prepayed orders now for la torres empire show!

we will only hold an order if its prepaid complety in full before the day of the show!
paypall creditcard or cash only!

thank you guys see you guys out there!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

GOOT said:


> Is the thin guage chrome tank going to hold up to the pressure?


It wont work with the thin wall tank. It says in og post that the thin wall tank is for display only, so you can see the bladder inside the tank


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

westsidehydros said:


> It wont work with the thin wall tank. It says in og post that the thin wall tank is for display only, so you can see the bladder inside the tank


thank you!... but also remember your not running as high psi as u would in a piston this is low psi!....


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a rookie question... I have your basic 2 pump, 6 battery set up set up in my ride. What improvements would this make if I added this bladder. Would I have to change anything in the pump? Gears?


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

U WOULDNT HAVE TO CHANGE TO MUCH U CAN USE UR STOCK TANK IF YOU WANT BUT YOU WOULD HAVE TO DRILL THE BACK SIDE OD THE TANK FOR THE STEM TO PUSH THU ALSO GRIND DOWN TH UPPER LIP ON THE TANK PLUG AND DRILL THE BACKING PLATE!... U CAN USE THE STOCK TANK UNDER LOW PRESSURE!!!!! THIS WILL HELP OUT JUST A LITTLE UR UR THINKING ITS GUNNA ACT LIKE A PISTON THEN GET A PISTON LOL. BUT U CAN ALSO UPGRADE UR GEAR BLOACKS CHECKS SLOW DOWNS THE POSSIBITLYS ARE END LESS LOL CALL US UP IF U NEED MORE HELP!
909 923 5553 HOPPOS

WWW.HOPPOSONLINE.COM
WWW.FACEBOOK.COM/HOPPOSONLINE


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

HYDRO909 said:


> U WOULDNT HAVE TO CHANGE TO MUCH U CAN USE UR STOCK TANK IF YOU WANT BUT YOU WOULD HAVE TO DRILL THE BACK SIDE OD THE TANK FOR THE STEM TO PUSH THU ALSO GRIND DOWN TH UPPER LIP ON THE TANK PLUG AND DRILL THE BACKING PLATE!... U CAN USE THE STOCK TANK UNDER LOW PRESSURE!!!!! THIS WILL HELP OUT JUST A LITTLE UR UR THINKING ITS GUNNA ACT LIKE A PISTON THEN GET A PISTON LOL. BUT U CAN ALSO UPGRADE UR GEAR BLOACKS CHECKS SLOW DOWNS THE POSSIBITLYS ARE END LESS LOL CALL US UP IF U NEED MORE HELP!
> 909 923 5553 HOPPOS
> 
> WWW.HOPPOSONLINE.COM
> WWW.FACEBOOK.COM/HOPPOSONLINE


Thanks for the info! I'll be come'n by the shop soon to check'm out.:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Bladders are interesting ....still reading up on dem before I purchase tho.... seems like everyone's making or using them .... im looking for inches tho. ..


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

hcat54 said:


> Thanks for the info! I'll be come'n by the shop soon to check'm out.:thumbsup:


NO PROBLEM WERE HERE TO HELP GOT ANY QUESTIONS LET US KNOW AND ILL SEE U SOON!


HOPPOS WWW.HOPPOSONLINE.COM
WWW.FACEBOOK.COM/HOPPOSONLINE


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> Bladders are interesting ....still reading up on dem before I purchase tho.... seems like everyone's making or using them .... im looking for inches tho. ..


ITS NOTHING NEW ITS JUST FINALLY BEING BROUGHT TO THE MARKET AFTER ALL THESE YEARS BEIGN HIDDEN WE USED TO USE THESE BACK IN THE DAYS WHEN LOWRIDER ACUALLY HAD RULES AND REGULATIONS


----------

